# Transmission fluid change / Nissan Tiida 2008



## deepaks010 (Jan 28, 2014)

hello ,

i am driving Nissan tiida 2008 , and it crossed 100000 km , my garage person told me to replace the gear box oil with filter .
i consulted other garage, he told the same but told me not to change the filter.
i am not sure, should i go ahead and change only transmission oil or go with filter change.

Background of car : i bought it in 2012 from a person, it was already 60k in meter that time.


please advise


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Don't replace the filter, as Nissan doesn't use a "filter," but instead uses a screen. Their thinking is that if there is enough debris in the fluid to clog the screen, then you need a transmission overhaul, not a service, as that amount of debris would indicate something---like a clutch pack---is breaking down. More important, make sure you use the proper transmission oil for your transmission.


----------



## thenewpathmaker (Jan 29, 2014)

*How do I post a darn forum*



smj999smj said:


> Don't replace the filter, as Nissan doesn't use a "filter," but instead uses a screen. Their thinking is that if there is enough debris in the fluid to clog the screen, then you need a transmission overhaul, not a service, as that amount of debris would indicate something---like a clutch pack---is breaking down. More important, make sure you use the proper transmission oil for your transmission.


 How do I post a forum


----------

